
Hope Rekindled for ABC Conjecture Proof - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20151221-hope-rekindled-for-abc-proof/
======
sdenton4
I don't know that I've ever read an article tracking the progress of a math
conference before...

I tend to think of conferences as a tinge to exchange some ideas, stir the
brain, and plant seeds that will grow during the next few months of steady
work. It's pretty rare for me at least to expect real breakthroughs, unless
I'm going to collaborate directly with a particular person on a problem where
we've both die our homework beforehand. It's interesting to read a piece where
there's an expectation of fundamental progress in the conference
environment... makes me think a mathematical hack a thon might be fun....

~~~
ksoavjisoei
This is how AIM works, basically.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Institute_of_Mathemat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Institute_of_Mathematics)

------
akanet
I love the ABC Conjecture, it's so romantic: a statement about the fundamental
relationship of addition,, multiplication, and factorization. I really hope
they crack it in a way that I can understand before I die.

